# I think they are starting to build up udders!- UPDATE we have goo



## jodief100 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have no idea when any of my girls were bred or even who is bred.  I was bad.  I had no does settle for 3 cycles so I finally just let the buck run loose with them for 3 months.  Turns out he was having fertility issues due to a severe fever earlier this year (he has been replaced).  It wasnt a good thing to do I know, but I was desperate.  

So watching and waiting and hoping Last night two of my wild kiko girls, Fat Girl and Broken Horn look like they are starting to develop udders.  Hard to tell, they are very shaggy with tiny teats and wont let me touch them without protest.  

Wish me luck that I will have January kids!  I was afraid I was going to miss the 4-H sale in March.  I am going to try and catch them tonight and have the hubby hold them while I cop a feel.!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Dec 15, 2010)

Good luck!!! I hope they kid for you in Jan!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL....I hate to corner my Kiko wild thing today and feel her up, too.

Good thing they don't need much maintenance, ain't it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 15, 2010)

Good luck on your kidding.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 17, 2010)

I did catch those two wild ones and felt them up with much protesting.  There is some good udder development going on.  These are the first kids these girls have had for me so I do not know their schedules.  

They are way too wild to catch and check ligaments on a daily basis.  Any suggestions on when to put them in the kidding pen since checking ligaments regularly is not an option?

I love the low maintenance on these kikos but the wildness can be a pain!  Think pink, I want to keep some does from these girls.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 17, 2010)

Wait just a minute...Why would you need to put these Low Maintenence goats in kidding pens?  I thought they just dropped them where ever they were and went on with their business then  the kids who's bellies never even hit the ground, charge after their mothers to begin nursing..... laughed the boer goat breeder at the KIKO breeder...But really?


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 17, 2010)

If they're 1st timers, I don't care who you are, it's a good idea to pen them until they're proven good mamas.

The people who brag on their kidding / mothering prowess probably have 200 does out and don't miss a few lost kids (as rare as it may be w/ kikos ) but when you have a smaller herd, ANY loss hits home.

Unless I'm mistaken and Jodie has a bigger herd than I think...

Hey Jodie...if you do end up w/a spare kiko x doeling, I'd possibly take one in trade for Lacie...jes sayin'...bottle baby is what I'm after, less than a week old....you know the drill. 

You know how some hounds just won't hunt, even if they're bred for it for a thousand years?  
Well, same w/ Kikos...not EVERY one will be awesome...and it's cold out.

I know you're just poking fun, but I see where she's coming from...
I think...?

And laugh all you want to, I swear I've had kiko x boer kids come out ready to kick my butt.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 17, 2010)

I _am_ just kidding J...I have my boers inside weeks before they are due...I can't afford to lose any kids either.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 17, 2010)

I have 21 does.  Not big enough to afford a few losses.  This is my first year with kikos so I am being cautious.  Plus there is 6 inches of snow on the ground right now.  If I knew how these particular girls behaved I might not be concerned about it. 

These girls are half siblings to a buck that was 4th place in the MD buck test last year and went the entire test with a FAMCHA of 1 and worm loads under 500, never need worming in a forage-only buck test.   The owner claims he FAMACHA checked and trimmed hooves twice a year and they kidded without assistance on pasture.  

I am not going to bet on someone elses say so, I want to see for myself.  Not only can I not afford the losses, I will be very sad if I lose kids just because I didnt put the mamas in the barn.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 17, 2010)

I wouldn't be taking any chances either. Here it is too cold and snowy for that.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 17, 2010)

Roll- these girls arent registered but if you are seriously interested I have these two bagging up and two more who should be soon.  I was only planning on retaining 4 kids this year total so odds are there will be a spare.  With the Commonwealth giving me funds to buy breeding stock it is cheaper to buy then retain.


----------



## poorboys (Dec 17, 2010)

my jan, and some of my feb girls are starting to bag up, they are my older does, the younger ones, I can't feel the bag yet. went out yesturday and felt them all up  checked eyelids, and gave bo-se to some of the early ones, and taped measured them all for weights.  CAN'T WAIT FOR KIDDING


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 17, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 21, 2010)

The udders are getting bigger and two more are starting to show, my naturally polled Kiko/Spanish and my % boer who looks like a grey Nubian.  The kiko girls are hanging out and laying down a lot but all indicators are they have a few weeks to go. 

But- we just got two more inches of snow on top of the six we already have.  Freezing rain is predicted for tonight and I threw my back out so I cant lean over or carry anything heavier than 10 pounds.  The Code would indicate they will go tonight, since my hubby wont be home till late.  I really hope not.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 7, 2011)

I went up to feed for the night and two of my does have discharge.  They could go any time now-or not.  Doe Code at work.  I only have 1 kidding stall set up for freezing weather, none of the others have heated buckets.  So two decide to go at once.  I call hubby and ask him to stop at TS.  Nope the light snow I drove home in has turned to ice and the roads are a mess.  He can't make it there before they close at 8:00- he is stuck not moving 20 miles away.  

I am not going to tell them I will be in Tennessee on Wednesday and Thursday for work or they will wait until then.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 7, 2011)

That sounds like a mess.  Hopefully they will wait until he can get home with supplies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 7, 2011)

Hopefully at least one of them will hold off for you. Good luck.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah...Creampuff's had discharge for 2 weeks. 

*heaviest sigh ever*

I sure hope you get a girl for me.... *crossing fingers, toes, and eyes*


----------

